# CAP(R) and Training



## dgrayca (17 Jun 2004)

Hi there,

I am currently in the process of transfering from the CIC to 7th Toronto RCA as a LogO.  I have not yet received my terms of service (they are currently being drafted) but have been told that most likely I will have to attend the CAP(R) course (I was previously in Blue with the CIC).

I am trying to find out some information on the course.  Can't seem to located anything on the web.  Was hoping that someone can coment on the following:

Is the CAP(R) the same regardless of trade?  If not, my questions pertain to the CAP(R) for a LogO
What is the length of the course?
Is it offered in modules or on weekends, or only over the summer?
Do I need to complete CAP(R) prior to any of my MOC courses?
What should I expect on the course?  i.e. POs/EOs and fitness levels?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Eowyn (17 Jun 2004)

I can only answer some of the questions.  CAP(R) is taken by all army reserve officers, regardless of trade.  It is 6 weeks in length, but I understand it is broken into 3 2 week blocks.  I believe it is offered only in the summer.

You can to complete CAP(R) before you do BCT 1 & 2 Log.  This year, if you got on the May CAP (R), there was a BCT1 course offered at CFSAL just after the CAP(R) finished.


----------



## ggranatstein (18 Jun 2004)

I can second all of what Eowyn said. I am off to BCT 2 and then ICT S&T on the 28th of June. I did my CAP(R) last year. It cannot be done on the weekends. It includes, basically:

1) Navigation 
2) C9 Machine Gun
3) Section Attacks
4) Patrols
5) Defensive
6) Leadership skills thoughout

If you have any more specific questions, send me an email.

Good luck!


----------

